# A4 wheels on an A6: rubbing issue



## hAudi-Ho (May 17, 2018)

I picked up some A4 OEM wheels really cheap. They have the factory Hankook tires with probably 50%or better tread left. I put them on my 99 A6 Avant. The A6 being originally 16" and the new wheels 17". Rears look OK. Front wheels seem like they are touching at the top of the hub housing near the curve at the link bars. Brake Clearence and fitment everywhere else seems fine. The rims are 17x7.5 ET45. Tires are 235/45R17 97w Hankook V2. Is the A4 suspension geometry that different from the A6 that these wheels would be an issue? Is it a tire width issue? Would spacers be a bad idea? I'm low on money, so I was hoping to use these until winter and then turn them into my winter wheels. I'd get better rims for warm weather next year. Any ideas on a quick fix?

Thanks.


----------

